# First cheese smoke with mes, Q-view



## njfoses (Dec 16, 2012)

Tried my hand at cold smoking cheese today in my mes 30 with amnps and maple pellets.  Temp here in NJ is about 50 deg, little wind.  I used 2 frozen water bottles and smoker temp was between 77-82 deg during the smoke according to my mav 732.  I used xtra sharp chedddar, white cheddar, horseradish cheddar, pepperjack, and fresh mozz.  Smoked for about 2 hours then vac sealed in the fridge.  Im going to try and wait 4 weeks before tasting.  I did taste a a slice of the fresh mozz and it was pretty good but could use some mellowing time as well.  Next time i smoke fresh mozz i will leave uncovered in the fridge for a day or two before smoking to firm up a bit as i had a tiny bit melt.  I will also use 4 ice bottles instead of 2.  Thanks for looking!

Before the smoke.













IMAG0123.jpg



__ njfoses
__ Dec 16, 2012






Smoker setup.













IMAG0124.jpg



__ njfoses
__ Dec 16, 2012






Had to smoke at front of garage due to threat of rain.  I use my wife's android tablet to create a google + video hangout with my laptop.  This allows me to monitor the smoke on my laptop in the living room.













IMAG0126.jpg



__ njfoses
__ Dec 16, 2012






Finished product.













IMAG0127.jpg



__ njfoses
__ Dec 16, 2012


----------



## driedstick (Dec 17, 2012)

Very nice now the long dredded wait, 2 weeks will seem forever IMOH. like the the way you monitered it. I usually have to stay out there and just watch it and have a beer or two or tree or4 no more thouLOL


----------



## zahlgren (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## njfoses (Jan 6, 2013)

Tore into the horseradish cheddar today.  Great smoky flavor and the smoke seemed to really bring out the horseradish taste.


----------

